# My Walnut find



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

The Lord Blessed me yesterday........ I was bushhogging by a river bank and almost ran over this STUMP. I could tell it was hollow but had NO idea it was walnut until I went to move it. TOO beautiful to leave there, so I brought it home. Thank You Jesus for the Beautiful things your Father has bestoyed on us to enjoy.

I've got multiple pics and angles but only one at this time for the web. I've washed the main trash off (wasn't too dirty). I haven't determined if it was ax cut or a terrible saw mismatch. This was already dug up and I'm surprised it hadn't washed away with the spring flooding.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Love,
Tim


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is pretty, what do you plan to do with it, maybe use in in the flower bed or some landscape?


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

I gotta say, I have a wild imagination, but I'm not seeing the value in this find...yet.
From the picture, it looks like most of it is already gone.
Maybe a few cuts might surprise me.

Blessings.


(I came across some oak burl that has been rotting behind a house for 10 years. Multiple slabs.
1 slab is 6" thick and 24" wide x 42" long, but it's blackened and a lot of rot/bug chew. Same for me, I might have just found firewood, but hoping to get some cuts out of it all)


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

aardvark said:


> (I came across some oak burl that has been rotting behind a house for 10 years. Multiple slabs.
> 1 slab is 6" thick and 24" wide x 42" long, but it's blackened and a lot of rot/bug chew. Same for me, I might have just found firewood, but hoping to get some cuts out of it all)


I send wood like that to an outfit that uses a vacuum to impregnate the wood. They weigh the wood before treating, then again after, and I pay the difference in weight. Mine are cut to 1.5"x1.5"x18" ssquares, though for my work. Here's a cue I built from impregnated buckeye burl. It was far too soft & punky for anything good until it was impregnated, and it basically became plastic. It's an expensive process, but worthy for very special pieces of wood. I get paid well for my craft, too, so I can justify the cost.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

beautiful cue. What is that, buckeye burl?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Tim I bet you'll get some super nice stuff out of that. :yes:





phinds said:


> beautiful cue.


+1 





.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah it's buckeye. A rotten piece, too. The only way to use it in my cues is to have it resin impregnated. I spent about $300 to get 20 1.5"x1.5"x18" squares done. Cut them all out of one big slab. The impregnation sure makes a lot of rotten junk very nice stable wood.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Tenn Tim.
The longer I look at that walnut, the more I see cutting possibilities, but I gotta say it still looks like a challenge to get some good cuts out of her.

(The oak burl I have is probably very unstable and if slabs are cut, I assume I will have to back them up to keep em from going nuts on me. Biggest piece I pulled out was 5 ft x 3 ft by 8" thick. Others were 3 to 4ft long and varied in thickness 6" to 7". Some is punky but most is surprisingly solid. It sat 10+ years and mostly uncovered.
Nice cues and the resin process is interesting, but way too expensive for big stuff.)


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I used to have a pet snake who would love to crawl in and around something like that. If you cant find a way to get any decent wood from it you may be able to get rid of it to a pet store.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry about not replying.....been out of town at trade show.

It's all that center that I don't have a place to store:laughing::whistling2:. Thought about making air planes.......but not enough wood:huh::laughing:. Where's TT, is he writing this for me:no::blink:.

I really don't have a plan yet except to load in the next kilning with several other stumps and pieces to DDEE BBUUGGGGGG. Actually didn't see any but I'm taking NOOOO Chances. A little too big for a residentual piece, always up for ideas, may have to slice into taxidermy mount pcs.

There's too many of God's creations being buried and destroyed. I just thank Him :notworthy:everday for the beautiful things I'm allowed to see and enjoy.

Everyone have a Blessed and Glorious day in Jesus's Love,
Tim


----------

